# The 500 Project.



## zombiesniper (Apr 29, 2017)

My intention for this project is to take photos of various types of photography with just my 500mm lens.
In this thread I'll document the photo's that I'm considering for inclusion.

This is the first possible inclusion for the project.




500mmprojectflower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2017)

Really nice Trevor; great rendering here.  Two thoughts... (1) clone out the little green spike between the two brown stalks; and (2) maybe (not sure) crop to portrait aspect.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 29, 2017)

Good suggestions.




500 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 29, 2017)

the background rendering is really nice. 
you should get some people shots with that lens.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you.
That's part of the plan.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice shot but quite noisy in the green background, did you use masking when sharpening (I'm assuming in lightroom)?


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't but solved the issue below. Thanks for the input.




500 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

What a great idea! A 500mm lens-only project!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 30, 2017)

An already great photo made even better, the portrait crop makes the subject really stand out.Should be a fun project with a lot of foot work.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 30, 2017)

I could see the people shots now, ok move down one block your to close.LOL


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you.
It's something that I've wanted to do for a while. 
We'll just have to wait and see how long it will take me to shoot a decent shot in each genre.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's a possible second entry.




Maple Camo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Aug 27, 2017)

Great idea. The portrait version is excellent.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Here's a possible second entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the image itself! Lighting and colors are great! However, I don't see how using the 500mm on this image makes it unique. If that's not what you're concerned with, then I'd say you nailed it. Though when I read about your project I got the impression you wanted to feature photos that the characteristics of the 500mm made unique.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

The purpose is to shoot things that you wouldn't normally shoot with a 500mm i.e.. studio work, street photography, portraits etc.
I'm trying to shoot things and NOT have it look like a 500mm lens was used i.e. limit the look of the compression by shooting on the flattest plane that I can and from slightly longer distances than what you would shoot with another lens.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> The purpose is to shoot things that you wouldn't normally shoot with a 500mm i.e.. studio work, street photography, portraits etc.
> I'm trying to shoot things and NOT have it look like a 500mm lens was used i.e. limit the look of the compression by shooting on the flattest plane that I can and from slightly longer distances than what you would shoot with another lens.[/QU





zombiesniper said:


> The purpose is to shoot things that you wouldn't normally shoot with a 500mm i.e.. studio work, street photography, portraits etc.
> I'm trying to shoot things and NOT have it look like a 500mm lens was used i.e. limit the look of the compression by shooting on the flattest plane that I can and from slightly longer distances than what you would shoot with another lens.


Ok, I see. That makes sense. I misunderstood what you were going for. And in that case, I reiterate that you nailed it! Without being told otherwise, I would have guessed it was shot with any number of standard studio focal lengths.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## gckless (Sep 4, 2017)

Great stuff! I like the theme idea.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

If you are taking notes, my vote is for the portrait version of the first subject.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes I went with the portrait version.
I'm imagining this project is going to be a year or five before it's complete.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 3, 2017)

Not sure if this is the one yet but I think it's almost there.




Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know how you will improve on that one. It is beautiful.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you.

I just feel that this one screams longer focal length. Not sure if I can do much to minimize that feel, still have a sunset or two in my future to figure it out though. lol


----------



## BrentC (Oct 4, 2017)

Great sunset image.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 4, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just feel that this one screams longer focal length. Not sure if I can do much to minimize that feel, still have a sunset or two in my future to figure it out though. lol



The sun actually being in the frame gives it away. If you could catch those gorgeous sunset colors in the clouds with the sun just out of the image it would be much sneakier.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 4, 2017)

Agreed I could hide it by not having the sun in the shot would be the easy way but I want the sun in the shot. 
Now having said that I do understand having the sun so huge is a product of the lens but I may try to get half of it below the horizon and see if I can get a happy medium.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2018)

I think this will be the wildlife entry into this.
Not sure I'm going to top it anytime soon.




Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 2, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> I think this will be the wildlife entry into this.
> Not sure I'm going to top it anytime soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Really great capture!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank You.


----------



## jhood88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh wow! I cant imagine shooting with a 500mm lens and that owl shot!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you. As for shooting with the 500? Just take the lens you shoot with now and add 7lbs.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2018)

A new addition and a photo substitution.

I changed the sunset photo for this one.




Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And added this moon.




Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (May 30, 2018)

Very nice.   Like this sunset one better.   Great detail on the moon.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 30, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 16, 2018)

Time to update. This time I'll post all current accepted photos for the project since a couple have changed out a few times. lol

Floral.




500 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Maple Camo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Astro/ Moon




Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




saturn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sunset/Sunrise




Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bird/Wildlife




Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Street




Wet misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2018)

I was just thinking about this thread the other day and wondering the status of the project. Good to see it alive and kicking. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you.

I'll keep chipping away at it but I feel it'll never really be complete. lol


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'll keep chipping away at it but I feel it'll never really be complete. lol



Is any project ever really complete?


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 19, 2019)

Thinking about replacing the plant image with this one. What say you?




Lion of Dandy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice pic. Milkweeds were like toys as kids.


----------

